# Shipping Question



## dwwilli (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello
I am trying to find out how to figure out shipping costs at POS. I going to sell t shirts online and I will use payal. I have read alot of posts here about using USPS to ship.

I am going to use the priority mail tyvex envelope. How can I determine my shipping price so when the consumer purchases the product via my website, they know off the price of shipping? Should I just estimate this price?

Thanks


----------



## TerryCombs (Nov 11, 2009)

The US Postal Service has one price shipping. (If it fits, it ships.) At the post office the price for a T-shirt sized envelope or box is $4.95. Or if you purchase the postage online www.usps.com the price is $4.75. This price is good for any US address, including territories like Puerto Rico and Guam.


----------



## dwwilli (Jun 1, 2011)

TerryCombs said:


> The US Postal Service has one price shipping. (If it fits, it ships.) At the post office the price for a T-shirt sized envelope or box is $4.95. Or if you purchase the postage online www.usps.com the price is $4.75. This price is good for any US address, including territories like Puerto Rico and Guam.


Ok, I will go to the post office and see if I can get a short to fit into the 4.95 box. Thanks for the answer


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

The Tyvek envelope is not a flat rate envelope and will cost what the amount of the shirt will weigh.
You can order a USPS flat rate priority kit for free. 
.https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...viewAll=Y&rn=CategoriesDisplay&WT.ac=10006408 

This way you can see what box will fit a t-shirt in.. the small flat rate box (S-XL) can easily fit in the box. You will need to reinforce it will tape. The Flat Rate envelope regular and legal size I have been able to get at least 2 large t-shirts in there. Also, if you order postage online its cheaper than going to the post office 

sign up for click-n-ship (priority only) PayPal has the option for first class mail w/ delivery confirmation which is about $2 cheaper the Flat Rate Priority and sometimes gets to the destination faster and you have delivery confirmation which is similar to priority tracking


----------



## dwwilli (Jun 1, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> The Tyvek envelope is not a flat rate envelope and will cost what the amount of the shirt will weigh.
> You can order a USPS flat rate priority kit for free.
> .https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...viewAll=Y&rn=CategoriesDisplay&WT.ac=10006408
> 
> ...


I went to the post office to view the boxes. The small (4.95) box was too small for even a mini shirt. The next size was a medium (10.00), which you could probably fit two XL shirts. Are there different boxed online than what you see if you go to a physical USPS location?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

dwwilli said:


> I went to the post office to view the boxes. The small (4.95) box was too small for even a mini shirt. The next size was a medium (10.00), which you could probably fit two XL shirts. Are there different boxed online than what you see if you go to a physical USPS location?


The flat rate envelope is what you can ship 1-2 shirts in for 4.95. Someone suggested receiving the free kit. I second that.

https://www.prioritymail.com/about_priority_mail.asp?id=30103349&ssno=26968


----------



## Nuzzy (Aug 19, 2011)

FWIW, last time we sent out t-shirts (a one time sale item at my day job), we used just a basic poly mailer from U-Line and stamp postage; think it worked out to about $3ish in stamps per, and everyone who ordered got their shirts without issue.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

dwwilli said:


> I went to the post office to view the boxes. The small (4.95) box was too small for even a mini shirt


You would be surprised how much you can fit in that box. Last time, I used the small box it was $5 online..that's why I switched to the flat rate legal or letter envelope (flat rate $4.95). 

You can do what was suggested and use poly bags from Uline

12 x 15 1/2" Self-Seal Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers Bulk Pack S-12909 - Uline

Use PayPal and First Class w/ delivery confirmation (need a scale)


----------

